# Whois-Abfrage der IP-Adresse



## muemmel_0811 (11. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mir mit dem InetAdress-Objekt eine kleine Abfrage erstellt, die mir den Inhaber einer IP-Adresse zurückgibt.	

```
InetAddress www = InetAddress.getByName(ips[i]);
String ipOwner = www.getHostName();
```
Alles gut, alles schön soweit und es tut auch was es soll, nur manchmal liefert eine IP-Abfrage dann nur selbige als Antwort wieder, wie bspw. diese da: 209.85.238.1
Diese IP ist lt. der heise-whois-Abfrage Google, aber über obige Java-Abfrage bekomme ich nur die IP wieder und erfahre somit nicht, dass das Google ist.

Jetzt stellt sich da bei mir natürlich die Frage, was ich denn machen muss, damit ich ähnliche Daten wie bei heise bekommen kann.
*Sockets* scheint wohl das Zauberwort zu sein, aber was mit wirklich fehlt, ist ein entsprechender Dienst, den ich anzapfen kann und natürlich noch eine Doku (also Funktionsbeschreibung) dazu. 
Kann mir da jemand nützliche Infos geben?

Grüße vom muemmel_0811


----------



## Looky (12. August 2008)

Erst einmal zur erklärung:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/320409-frage-zu-inetadress.html

Des weiteren:

http://www.skytouch.com/soft/java/whois.html

PS: Bitte das nächste mal ein wenig Eigeninitiative und einmal die Suche benutzen. Versteh das nicht als Angriff aber es nervt schon, immer Fragen 2 oder 3 mal beantworten zu müssen.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## muemmel_0811 (12. August 2008)

Looky hat gesagt.:


> Erst einmal zur erklärung:
> 
> http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/320409-frage-zu-inetadress.html


Du jetzt bitte auch nicht böse sein, aber wenn Du den Beitrag hinter dem ersten Link gelesen hättest, dann hättest Du ihn nicht posten müssen, denn da hab ich eine andere Frage gestellt gehabt und auch ein sehr zufriedenstellende Antwort dazu bekommen.

Aber Dein zweiter Link schaut vielversprechend aus - den werd ich mir mal genauer angucken - Danke Dir!

Grüße,
muemmel_0811


----------



## Looky (12. August 2008)

öhm upsa. ja das kann ich gut. Fettnäpfchen wo bist du? Wo..? Ach da, moment ich mach ma n Kopfsprung rein...

Nix für ungut, sry


----------



## muemmel_0811 (12. August 2008)

Hallo Looky,

ist doch nicht so schlimm, brauchst doch deswegen nicht gleich abtauchen.
Als alter Foren-User weiß ich ja, wie nervtötend es ist, dass die immer wieder gleichen Fragen gestellt werden, wo doch die Suche so Nahe liegt...
Mein Problem ist halt nur, dass ich bisher nirgendwo irgendwas brauchbares gefunden hab und dann denk ich immer, dass ich doch nicht die erste bin, die das Problem hat und lösen möchte - irgendjemand vor mir muss das Rad doch schon erfunden haben ...

viele Grüße,
muemmel_0811


----------

